# Hopeless



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi
I am the partner of a 61 yr old man recently diagnosed with diabetes, physical job/own business, he is totally knackered and I cannot get enough calories into him he is constantly losing weight, today he's been given a monitor and strips by the Dr. Lots of conflicting advice, he was told he could eat ice-cream, today they said not, he is not hungry for vegetables.  In Drs his reading was 14, tonight before dinner it was 11. No carbs at dinner, we had trout and vegs.
Any advice from you learned people?


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 2, 2017)

What has worked for me is severely reducing carbs so no rice, pasta or potatoes and only burgen low carb bread.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome Chrissie....
Has he been tested for T1? weight loss is often a symptom.... Not wishing to worry you here. You could also get some Ketone test strips to check his ketone levels.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Trout and veg sounds excellent to me. I don't think anybody is ever hungry for vegetables, well I'm not. 

I would say it's a big no no on the ice cream. I think it's one of the worst things you can eat. That bloke who started that firm, Ben? Jerry? he had a heart attack and was so upset to realise he'd probably made people ill all over the years eating his product and thinking he was making them happy. Shame.  

It's a learning curve, just don't panic. Eat well, but low carb would be my advice. Keep hydrated. Read everything on here, they know a lot.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Chrissie, Welcome. I was thinking the same as Martin. T2 is often diagnosed just by age and or weight , a few of us later turn out not to be T2. 
It would be worth asking GP about this possibility.


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 3, 2017)

Well, I went into the nurse with him for a bit but had an appointment of my own so couldn't stay
She said something about him being type 1 1/2?
He is on gliclazide now plus slow release metformin and a statin (I think that's right looking at all the packs in the bathroom)
He was given all the blood testing kit yesterday but found it difficult to do the firs tone, I think theyre quite fiddly for a man with biggish hands
I have just found some sugar free jelly in the cupboard so have made that up for him tonight
He tested before dinner I think it read 10, before bed 11 and when he got up 12
He had yoghurt with a pear for dessert
I'm finding it quite a minefield as the NHS advised him to eat carbs and do that balanced plate thing but looking around on sites it seems people have more success going low carb or even carb free {no more afternoon teas}!
Thanks for all your comments above too!


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 3, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Welcome Chrissie....
> Has he been tested for T1? weight loss is often a symptom.... Not wishing to worry you here. You could also get some Ketone test strips to check his ketone levels.


Martin, what do those numbers mean? They did a urine test in the surgery if that's what you mean using strips?


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 3, 2017)

Also she wants him to test about 7 times per day, is that excessive?


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 3, 2017)

I sometimes test before and 2 hours after every meal plus waking and bedtime.  He will soon get hang of testing.  Watch some YouTube videos fir tips.  Wash hands in warm water as warm hands bleed better and clean hands mean no sample contamination.  The lancing device should be adjustable  so depth of needle can be set at minimum you need to get sample.  Prick side of fingers as less sensitive and use a different finger and site each time so your fingers don't get sore.  I, like most people use same lancet for a week or so! I prick finger count to 3 and gently squeeze as this works for me in getting enough blood first time.  I wasted so many strips in early days in not getting enough blood.  It's early days yet for you both and stress doesn't help BG levels.  You will soon start to get more confident in dealing with it.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi. @Chrissie Wa . It seems like the nurse is in the ball. T1.5 is like a slow onset T1 and quite rare. The nurse saying test 7 times a day may sound excessive , I'm thinking she is trying to get enough ammunition  so she can get your husband properly tested for what type of d he has, of course I can't be sure of this. It would imo be a good idea to keep a food diary as well   Including the amount of carbs eaten. 
All this must be so daunting to you both.


----------



## James 048 (Mar 3, 2017)

Chrissie Wa said:


> Hi
> I am the partner of a 61 yr old man recently diagnosed with diabetes, physical job/own business, he is totally knackered and I cannot get enough calories into him he is constantly losing weight, today he's been given a monitor and strips by the Dr. Lots of conflicting advice, he was told he could eat ice-cream, today they said not, he is not hungry for vegetables.  In Drs his reading was 14, tonight before dinner it was 11. No carbs at dinner, we had trout and vegs.
> Any advice from you learned people?


Hi Chrissie 
Warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Chrissie, welcome to the forum.  Testing 7 times a day does not seem at all excessive.  The more information that you can gather over the next few days the better.  I would also agree with the idea of a food diary to go with the tests, as the glucose level will change with the amount of carbohydrates eaten.


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you all for your help and advice I'm sure I'll be on here a lot!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 7, 2017)

Chrissie Wa said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice I'm sure I'll be on here a lot!


That's ok Christie Wa, & you're welcome, we look forward to reading your posts & answering your questions however many you wish to ask, we are here to help each other, take care

DX Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Amigo (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Chrissie, I know this is only a minor suggestion in the scheme of things but if he's clammering for ice cream, I have the little Weightwatcher tubs which are really nice and less than 14 carbs a tub. In fact that's less carb content than a pear! It's about finding lower carb alternatives and it takes a while. Don't overdo the fruit despite what the medics advise. Try to make the veg more interesting by frying in garlic and onions. Keep testing as suggested because it will give vital guidance to you about what he can eat without spiking high. Good luck. It's hard at first but you'll learn and it won't seem so daunting.

https://groceries.asda.com/product/...hers-4-toffee-ice-cream-minipots/910000328415


----------



## LucyLoo (Mar 8, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Hi Chrissie, I know this is only a minor suggestion in the scheme of things but if he's clammering for ice cream, I have the little Weightwatcher tubs which are really nice and less than 14 carbs a tub. In fact that's less carb content than a pear! It's about finding lower carb alternatives and it takes a while. Don't overdo the fruit despite what the medics advise. Try to make the veg more interesting by frying in garlic and onions. Keep testing as suggested because it will give vital guidance to you about what he can eat without spiking high. Good luck. It's hard at first but you'll learn and it won't seem so daunting.
> 
> https://groceries.asda.com/product/...hers-4-toffee-ice-cream-minipots/910000328415



Amigo, I might have to try these now  On a similar subject, I have started to get the Weight Watchers yogurts (the dessert style ones) They are really yummy, perfect for a sweet treat but they don't affect my BG's very much at all 
https://groceries.asda.com/product/...tchers-british-favourite-yogurts/910002522701


----------



## Sara W (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been asked to test only twice a day - fasting in the morning, before breakfast, and again before my evening meal. But I'm quite often doing extra tests to get a handle on what my body is reacting to, as I'm still trying to work out what I can and can't eat.

I'm Type 1, and had the classic severe weight loss all last year - over two years in fact, but esp last year, in spite of developing quite a sweet tooth over that period. I'd not really eaten sweet things since I was about 17! but had a sudden and constant craving for cake, biscuits, ginger beer, fruit juice etc. And I found I could eat anything I wanted, and still lose weight...


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the above advice, he has actually had a couple of low readings where he has felt 'funny' both times he had been doing extra activity eg mowing the lawn and walking, he's back to nurse on Friday, very tired too.  Definitely not 'normal' but will suggest the WW ice-creamn altough of course he says he needs more calories to put the weight back on, not less!


----------



## James 048 (Mar 22, 2017)

Chrissie Wa said:


> Thanks for the above advice, he has actually had a couple of low readings where he has felt 'funny' both times he had been doing extra activity eg mowing the lawn and walking, he's back to nurse on Friday, very tired too.  Definitely not 'normal' but will suggest the WW ice-creamn altough of course he says he needs more calories to put the weight back on, not less!


Will have fingers crossed for you both on Friday Chrissie .


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 22, 2017)

Gosh thanks James, I'm looking at your stats
Steve is more like 5'10" and 13 stone (I think)


----------



## MikeW59 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello Chrissie.

First off, don't panic. you will both get there.

I was diagnosed T2 in Feb having been borderline for a couple of years and my initial readings were 22.8.
I went of Glits, initially on 80mg per day testing before and after each meal. This has now been upped, 80mg twice a day, 80mg in morning with 160mg in evening and now to 320mg per day as of Monday this week. Maximum dose I'm told.
Levels are now dropping to around the 10 mark, lowest 5.5 and I now only test before breakfast and before dinner (evening).

The plan is apparently to get the reading down, then reduce the Glits and move over to Mets.(others will provide the proper names)

I lost around a stone, felt totally knackered and was an irritable son of a bitch to everyone.
Since the meds I'm obviously all sweetness and kind, even the dog likes me.

I now weigh 15.5 stone and am 5.11 also with big hands and a wide grin.
Pricking your finger and doing the tests is a pain, but, practice makes perfect. I'm sure your man will find his way soon. 
You could always do it for him to begin with. But be sure to have a good bedside manner and importantly a nice nurses uniform!!

Yes, lost weight but still troublesome to some and misogynistic to others. (not true, honest).

Don't get bogged down in all the diet stuff.
Eat sensibly, reduce the carb intake, smaller portions, cut out the snacks and eat more veg (Kale is wonderful as you will no doubt learn)!!

As with everything, it takes time to get your head around it, but you will.

Best of luck and tell your Man not to worry, nor you.

Welcome to this strange but entertainingly informative site.

Mike


----------



## Kelly Charlotte McKernan (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Chrissie

The official NHS guidance is that people with diabetes dont need a special diet so they recomend the eatwell plate for everyone. I work in a hospital and had a bit of a fight with the dietician over this as there is a lot of evidence to support a low carb diet and she was saying this was a fad and really unhealthy. Anyway luckily one of the physical health nurses has started doing some research to make sure we give our patients all their options.
You will see a lot on here that people have to find what works for them. Firstly what impacts on blood sugars but also what people can live with. 
Personally Im trying to eat low carb except for after exercise. I dont test myself usually so just base it on how I feel really x


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Mar 26, 2017)

Good news for him! He now only has to test 2 x daily as readings averaged out well.  He has had a couple of 'funny turns' but he is very active both work wise and mowing the lawn, chopping wood etc. So I got some crumpets and nurse recommended malt loaf so in the p.m if he feels a bit low he has a bit of that. It's still a journey though, e.g how many weetabix? Plus he still needs to put on some weight! Lol! Unlike me!


----------



## James 048 (Mar 26, 2017)

Chrissie Wa said:


> Good news for him! He now only has to test 2 x daily as readings averaged out well.  He has had a couple of 'funny turns' but he is very active both work wise and mowing the lawn, chopping wood etc. So I got some crumpets and nurse recommended malt loaf so in the p.m if he feels a bit low he has a bit of that. It's still a journey though, e.g how many weetabix? Plus he still needs to put on some weight! Lol! Unlike me!


Great news Chrissie .
Chuffed for both of you . Hope you have a nice mothers day.
13 st sounds quite a healthy weight for been 5'10 . That is what they originally asked me to aim for( 13 st I mean  not 5'10 lol ) .
If I was to go to that weight is be like a stick insect . Keep in touch with us all on your journey.


----------



## Chrissie Wa (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi
Things are going badly wrong, I've started a new thread.


----------

